# Any CSCA students ?



## sweeticoguy (Aug 3, 2004)

hey, i'm 17 and got accepted to CSCA in Pasadena and i was wondering if i there was anybody from the school that could help me with my questions, or any students attending culinary school that can help me


----------



## bariredce (May 28, 2004)

Hello, I'm currently attending CSCA. I'll try to answer your questions.


----------



## chefat (Sep 9, 2004)

I just graduated from CSCA. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

another SCSCA alumnus here.
danny


----------

